# How to fix my Co2 Regulator



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Yesterday I hooked up my co2 system incorrectly and blew what seems to be a safety valve. Now the whenever I release the co2 it comes out of that spot. Is there a way I can fix it?

I'm so frustrated with setting my system up right now! >.<


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it may have to be replaced. There are two diaphragms in a two stage regulator, which is probably what you have. Once a diapragm is blown you have to replace it. I would suggest contacting the manufacturer and finding out if they sell the replacement part and then decide if you want or can replace it yourself. I am not even sure if it is an option but all you can do is find out.


----------

